# [Design Architesture reseaux] Votre avis m'intéresse...

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Voilà un moment que je cherche une solution et que je parcours le net.

J'ai amassé une grande quantité d'info mais je ne parviens pas à trouver une solution qui me convienne.

Peut-être avez-vous chez vous quelque chose à me proposer ?

J'ai à mon domicile un PC sous gentoo (le mien) et un laptop sous XP (celui de ma femme).

Aujourd'hui le tout est connecté au web via une neufbox V4.  J'ai créé, un espace partagé de 60 Go (en FAT32) grâce à un serveur samba installé sur le PC gentoo. Inconvénient il faut que mon PC soit allumé pour avoir accès à cet espace depuis le LAPTOP.

Je me suis donc dit qu'un disque externe (500 Go) devrait être plus pratique. Mais comment utilisé le plus judicieusement ce disque ?

La neufbox4 possède 2 port USB sur lequel on peut connecter un tel disque le problème c'est que les données ne sont pas sur un partage samba ou NFS mais via FTP ou WEBDAV ! Est-ce vraiment un problème ? Je le pense mais il existe peut-être des moyens de contournement pour un usage plus pratique. A vous de me dire   :Question:  (exemple de problème : un divx est sur une clé USB connectée à la BOX, pour lire ce film je suis déjà obligé de le télécharger en local sur mon ordinateur car je ne peux pas le lire à la volé en double cliquant dessus. Non ? bref si j'ai raison le fichier se trouve à deux endroits c'est nul et en plus le téléchargement risque d'être bien long pour une utilisation immédiate !)

Il y a ensuite la solution des disques USB/RJ45, mais en connaissez-vous avec lesquels je suis certain de ne pas me retrouve face à des produits uniquement compatible avec windows ! Sans parler des NAS qui sans disque coûte déjà cher.

Je voudrais aussi mettre en place une sauvegarde automatique quotidienne de nos données. Ce disque accueillerai donc la duplication des données importantes de nos deux PC (l'un sous linux l'autre sous XP). Des idées  :Question:  je crois savoir que linux est bien pourvu de ce côté mais quel soft choisir rsync ????

Sur ce disque on y trouvera surtout des films, des musiques et nos sauvegardes. Je me suis donc dis que la solution était peut-être un disque multimédia ou un popcornhour. Avez-vous un avis, un conseil, une piste de recherche  :Question: 

La cerise sur le gâteau serait de pouvoir avoir un blog dotclear hébergé sur ce disque. La neufbox est la propriété du neuf et non la mienne je ne peux donc aller craquer le firmware pour y mettre apache php et mysql.

Ajouté à ça, j'ai un modem/routeur netgear DG834G (V2) qui ne me sert plus depuis que j'ai la neufbox quelle est la meilleure idée pour le recycler à votre avis ? Quelque chose me dis qu'il peut trouver sa place dans toute cette architecture !

Pour faire le bilan de mes besoins (du plus important au moins important) :

1- partager de manière autonome mes données (multimédia et sauvegardes) au sein de mon réseau local

2- mettre en place une sauvegarde automatique (gentoo et XP) (dupliquer des répertoires prédéfinis de l'un vers ce disque)

3- avoir un blog dotclear accessible même quand tous les pC sont éteint.

Pour ça je dispose :

un pc gentoo

un laptop sous XP

une neufbox

un NETGEAR DG834G (V2) à recylcer !

Que me conseillez vous ? Comment faîtes vous chez vous ?

----------

## guilc

Pour ton accès webdav via la neufbox, tu peux utiliser net-fs/davfs2 (module fuse pour webdav), qui te permet de voir le partage webdav comme un disque normal => tu pourra donc faire du streaming avec.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

je plussoie guilc, solution sans investissement.

ou alors un NAS genre Linksys Nslu2, ou tu peux changer le firmware pour un OpenSlug ou un GentooSlug.

tu peux en autre faire tourner un serveur apache dessus ce n'est pas hors de prix et ça réponds à tout tes besoins.

----------

## geekounet

 *gregool wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> je plussoie guilc, solution sans investissement.
> 
> ou alors un NAS genre Linksys Nslu2, ou tu peux changer le firmware pour un OpenSlug ou un GentooSlug.
> ...

 

Ou une Soekris ça peut le faire aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

Pour moi, la meilleure solution serait :

neufbox ----------> Serveur (Pc de récup..) -------> routeur -------> postes fixes

Le serveur fait fonction de :

serveur de fichiers samba

firewall/NAT

Tout le reste qui peut s'avérer utile : filtrage des mails avec fetchmail/procmail/spamassasin/clamav, proxy....

Un PC d'ancienne génération (P3 avec un peu de ram), quelques cartes réseau, un gros DD de partage : rien de bien coûteux

Côté économie d'énergie : un programmateur horaire (5 € cher leroy merlin), l'option "boot on power lost" du bios pour démarrer à chaque mise sous tension, et un cron qui à partir d'un certaine heure provoque l'arrêt du PC si aucun poste fixe n'est en route.

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour les infos, je retrouve ici et là des choses que j'avais lu.

Razer : la solution que tu proposes est la première à laquelle j'ai pensé mais face à la consomation électrique d'un telle PC je l'ai écarté tout de suite. De plus mon PC sous gentoo est un pentium 3 avec 768 Mo de RAM et je n'ai rien à redire dessus il est pas prêt d'être déclassé en PC de récup !

Geekounet : Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas mais vu le prix... c'est hors budget autant prendre un linutop non ?

Guilc : merci pour l'info je connaissais pas. Dans l'immédiat je vais pouvoir faire des tests avec une clé USB connecté à la box avant d'acheter un disque USB plus conséquent. Que veux-tu dire par "(module fuse pour webdav)" ? Est-ce qu'il s'agit en fait d'un module à charger au noyau comme pour samba ?

On va donc dire que ta proposition est une première piste mais elle ne me permet pas les sauvagares automatiques (il faudrait donc que chaque PC en sois pourvu et le déclenche manuellement) et pas non plus de serveur web pour y mettre DOTCLEAR. Alors des idées   :Question: 

Gregool : enfin le Nslu2, j'aurais été surpris de pas le voir celui là ! C'est la proposition la plus intéressante bien que j'ai encore quelques doutes.

C'est un produit qui commence à dater, n'est-il pas dépassé par des produits plus récents, plus performant au même tarif ? Si j'ai bien compris avec ses deux port USB l'un sert à une clé USB pour augmenter l'espace mémoire pour l'OS et l'autre pour un disque dure externe. J'ai surtout vu qu'on pouvait installer une Débian. Pourquoi parles-tu alors de OpenSlug ou GentooSlug (qu'est-ce qui diffère pourquoi préférer plus l'un que l'autre). Ensuite j'ai lu qu'il ne fallait pas faire tourner apache mais un serveur web plus léger tel que lighttpd ou thttpd... Dotclear s'en accomodera t-il ? Pas sûr non ?

Sinon au niveau d'autre disque potentiellement utilisables avec un firmware non officiel j'ai vu ça avez-vous des infos ?

Akasa AK-ENP2NDAS-BL

LaCie Network Space 500 Go (Gigabit Ethernet / USB 2.0

Western Digital My Book World Edition - 500 Go 7200 RPM 16 Mo (Ethernet)

Iomega Home Network Hard Drive Ethernet 500GB (Ethernet/USB 2.0)

Qbox de quarteck

Vos avis ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *razer wrote:*   

> Pour moi, la meilleure solution serait :
> 
> neufbox ----------> Serveur (Pc de récup..) -------> routeur -------> postes fixes
> 
> Le serveur fait fonction de :
> ...

 

Euh, le routeur derrière le Serveur en question, il faut le dégager... Ou alors il ne fait plus qu'AP Wifi, mais c'est tout, pas de routage.

----------

## lesourbe

 *razer wrote:*   

> Pour moi, la meilleure solution serait :
> 
> neufbox ----------> Serveur (Pc de récup..) -------> routeur -------> postes fixes
> 
> Le serveur fait fonction de :
> ...

 

j'suis vraiment pas fan de ce genre d'archi.

pour moi serveur de fichiers et routeur/firewall/NAT doivent être deux serveurs différents.

j'ai rapidement lu les besoins, mais le serveur de fichiers n'a pas être accessible depuis le web donc -> LAN.

le "truc" qui doit être accessible depuis le web : idéalement -> DMZ

j'ai l'impression qu'il manque un peu de légo pour faire un truc propre  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Geekounet : Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas mais vu le prix... c'est hors budget autant prendre un linutop non ?

 

Ça coute assez cher à l'achat oui, mais à l'usage ça consomme moins de 5W, donc tu fais des économies  :Wink:  Et puis c'est du matos de qualité et tout...

Bon par contre, il me semble que ça fonctionne pas au top sous Linux, faut patcher le kernel et tout, c'est plutôt destiné à tourner sous {Open,Free,Net}BSD à la base.  :Smile: 

Enfin moi j'en ai 2 (l'une sous OpenBSD, la seconde pas encore installé) et j'en suis content.  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

J'ai creusé plus de ce côté :

http://blog.geekboy.fr/geek/review-my-book-world-edition-pro-ii/

http://mybookworld.wikidot.com/hacks-and-howto

http://kiwi.f00.fr/doku.php?id=tutorial:divers:tutorial_tune_son_western_digital_my_book_world_edition

http://jmvincent.dyndns.org/spip.php?article1

Vous connaissez ? Comparez avec le NSLU2 ? Il y a tout ce que je veux faire j'ai l'impression !

Il s'agit du 1 To mais le 500 Go doit être pourvu de la même manière. Comparer à un NSLU2 + un DD externe de 500 Go c'est 50€ moins cher !

Un avis ?Last edited by BENJI on Wed Nov 12, 2008 12:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## BENJI

 :Arrow:  UP

----------

## gregool

Je ne connais pas ce produit, au vu des liens que tu as joint, effectivement c'est bien complet et ça réponds a tout tes besoins.

si en plus c'est moins cher moi je prendrais ça...

mais essaie qd meme,vu qu'il y a l'air d'avoir une communauté qui fait vivre ce produit, de soumettre les points d'interrogation qui te restent a des gens qui ont le produit entre les mains pour qu'il n'y ait pas de surprise.

----------

## dapsaille

kurobox ^^

----------

## BENJI

Autrement dit ça : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00072387.html

Avec customisation mais moins immédiate tout de même non ?

http://buffalo.nas-central.org/index.php/FreeLink_for_the_Linkstation_Pro

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/HDD/buffalo-linkstation-live-sujet_784347_1.htm

Tu l'utilises ? Tu peux m'en dire deux mots ?

----------

## dapsaille

J'utilise la kurobox HG 

 Il faut en fait bidouiller un peu au début mais ensuite c'est super 

Temps de compilation proche de la cuisson d'un pot au feu rien que pour bash mais conso électrique proche du néant.

 Attention cependant à prendre un hdd qui ne consomme pas beaucoup .. j'ai mis un 500 go je te donnerai la référence si tu le veut.

 Regarde comment mettre U-Boot dessus car c'est plus pratique ..

Ensuite que du bonheur ca tourne 24/24 sans aucun plantage/problème on l'oublie ..

 J'ai mis un serveur imap avec un getmail qui rappatrie 25 comptes mail en même temps,

un serveur mldonkey, un rtorrent,  un serveur samba et je vais tenter bientot le cups histoire de partager le scanner HP

----------

## BENJI

mouais !

Sur le wiki c'est difficile de se faire une idée. C'est un peu du fourre tout et finalement tu vois pas vraiment ce qu'il t'es possible de faire.

En plus je comprends pas, ça ce vend pas en Europe alors comment tu te la procures ?

Les équivalents ne la kurobox ne sont-ils pas :

la buffalo linkstation

la buffalo linkstation live

la buffalo linkstation Pro.

Sais-tu m'en dire plus ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Temps de compilation proche de la cuisson d'un pot au feu rien que pour bash mais conso électrique proche du néant.
> 
> 

 

Roooh crossedev est ton ami  :Smile:  tu fais tout sur ton desktop, t'upload et zou. 

Pour moi ce genre de box ne devrait pas à avoir à compiler leur softs (devrait même pas y avoir de compilo dessus)

----------

## BENJI

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour ton accès webdav via la neufbox, tu peux utiliser net-fs/davfs2 (module fuse pour webdav), qui te permet de voir le partage webdav comme un disque normal => tu pourra donc faire du streaming avec.

 

Connais-tu un équivalent pour XP ?

----------

## lesourbe

webdav c'est de la sauve microsoft à la base ...

pas sûr je check : hmm ça a pas l'air en tout cas c'est en natif avec windows xp

----------

## BENJI

oui merci c'est bien là le problème.

Je ne suis pas parvenu (en uitlisant netdrive) à faire en sorte de pouvoir ouvrir une vidéo sans qu'il ne la télécharge au préalable.

----------

